# Budget shark fishing combo



## Tradarcher (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm new here but I usually make a few trips to Destin or Pensacola every year and do a little surf fishing not for anything in partucular but this year I decide I want to try to catch a shark. Well I went to bass pro and got a penn fierce combo with a penn 6000 reel and an 8ft rod. Is this adequate for sharks in the 5-7ft range or should I go exchange it for the 8000 combo


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

8000 will give you more line capacity which will be needed if you hook a larger shark. The 6000 will certainly work on some sharks. But, from the beach you don't get to choose which one eats your bait. Braided line is far more expensive than monofilament, but it will give you much more line at a higher breaking strength - again helping you land your target species.
Good luck on your adventure. Remember to take some pictures, and report back. Feel free to ask questions if you need help with rigging and baits. Plenty of guys on here that can offer some helpful advice.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I run a fierce 8000 for my surf rod set up and hasn't failed me yet. Great reel


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I would go with a Penn 6/0 and a good, sturdy rod. There are always PFF members who you invite you to tag along and use their kayak to yak a bait out if you don't have one. A decent used combo can always be found for $100 or less.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you want to yak bait try a 6/0 like devinsdad mentioned. Not too expensive and will allow you to yak out and use heavier tackle. 

I would switch out 6000 for 8000 fierce and go with at least an 11' rod for shore casting. This will allow you to cast further. 

Load up the fierce with 50 or 65lb braid and like 80lb topshot. Not much of a top shot. Just enough to help with tail whips. Then make leaders and you're good to go.

When you get in town I can give you some leaders. I have probably 40 surf casting leaders made up from 135lb- 250lb cable. Never failed me yet


----------



## Tradarcher (Mar 19, 2014)

Well what would be a good rod. I looked at the Daiwa beef sticks but I wasnt sure about them


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> If you want to yak bait try a 6/0 like devinsdad mentioned. Not too expensive and will allow you to yak out and use heavier tackle.
> 
> I would switch out 6000 for 8000 fierce and go with at least an 11' rod for shore casting. This will allow you to cast further.
> 
> ...


Hey Justin,
I want to start casting for sharks too. What size/type hooks are you using when casting, and how long a leader. I normally use around 10 feet of leader and a 12/0 big eye circle hook from Gamakatsu when yakking out baits with my 6/0. I don't think I could cast this setup.
Thanks,
Gio


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gio said:


> Hey Justin,
> I want to start casting for sharks too. What size/type hooks are you using when casting, and how long a leader. I normally use around 10 feet of leader and a 12/0 big eye circle hook from Gamakatsu when yakking out baits with my 6/0. I don't think I could cast this setup.
> Thanks,
> Gio



My casting set ups are 16/0 mustads and 6 ft of cable. You can shorten the cable and then have a shock leader. But i cast my 6 ft leader fine and have caught plenty of sharks with it


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> My casting set ups are 16/0 mustads and 6 ft of cable. You can shorten the cable and then have a shock leader. But i cast my 6 ft leader fine and have caught plenty of sharks with it


Thanks Justin,
I will make up a couple like you describe and try them. Do you tape these leaders?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gio said:


> Thanks Justin,
> I will make up a couple like you describe and try them. Do you tape these leaders?


My cast set ups are coated cable for the most part


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> My cast set ups are coated cable for the most part


Thanks again


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Justin could you post a pic of your leader setup? We are headed to the Ft Morgan area in May and will be doing lot's of night fishing since we've rented a house on the beach there. Any tips for success appreciated.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

squirrel said:


> Justin could you post a pic of your leader setup? We are headed to the Ft Morgan area in May and will be doing lot's of night fishing since we've rented a house on the beach there. Any tips for success appreciated.



Check my "post your tackle/rigs" thread. I have my big boy rigs on there with pics. The cast leaders are made the same way minus the lengths and test


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought this rod and added 3 more guides to it and think it's going to work well for sharks. http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Snaggin’-Special-Snagging-Rods/product/12082905321832/ 
If you can find a used penn 6/0 I would jump on them. You can get an ugly one on ebay for as little as $35, but they would probably need some work. I got mine fro PompanoJoe and am extremely happy with it, but it was a bit more than $35. Ocean master can also fix just about anything you can fish with too. 

Good luck.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Gio said:


> Hey Justin,
> I want to start casting for sharks too. What size/type hooks are you using when casting, and how long a leader. I normally use around 10 feet of leader and a 12/0 big eye circle hook from Gamakatsu when yakking out baits with my 6/0. I don't think I could cast this setup.
> Thanks,
> Gio


I can cast a ten ft leader pretty easily just with a certain technique using a spinning reel. You just have to let out a little line and move the leader about fifteen ft back and run and sling it. It takes a little to get used to but once you get it done it works great and you can cast pretty far without breaking off the rig from the weight. I've seen people do it with senators but it seems like it would be way harder to do it with a conventional reel.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You want to make your leader/leader+shock leader as long as the sharks you're targeting. A 6 ft leader from beach and casting is fine. Not saying a 10' hammer won't be close, but most sharks in casting range are up to 6' for most part.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> I can cast a ten ft leader pretty easily just with a certain technique using a spinning reel. You just have to let out a little line and move the leader about fifteen ft back and run and sling it. It takes a little to get used to but once you get it done it works great and you can cast pretty far without breaking off the rig from the weight. I've seen people do it with senators but it seems like it would be way harder to do it with a conventional reel.


Sounds like a Happy Gilmore cast. Probably fun to watch.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

johnf said:


> Sounds like a Happy Gilmore cast. Probably fun to watch.


It might look stupid(especially when I first started doing it) but it works great and I'm not trying to impress anyone out there:thumbup:


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> It might look stupid(especially when I first started doing it) but it works great and I'm not trying to impress anyone out there:thumbup:


Sounds worth a try. I am always willing to learn. I can use one of my current (non casting) leaders to try that technique. I also went ahead and made up some 6'6" leaders for casting, last night.
Also for this setup, I will be using a 11' MH rod with a Penn SpinfisherV 8500, and 65# PP. I am not sure of test and length for the top shot, so would appreciate suggestions.
Thanks,
Gio


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> It might look stupid(especially when I first started doing it) but it works great and I'm not trying to impress anyone out there:thumbup:


I did something similar when trying to cast a pomp rig. It gave me an extra 15-20 yards


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Gio said:


> Sounds worth a try. I am always willing to learn. I can use one of my current (non casting) leaders to try that technique. I also went ahead and made up some 6'6" leaders for casting, last night.
> Also for this setup, I will be using a 11' MH rod with a Penn SpinfisherV 8500, and 65# PP. I am not sure of test and length for the top shot, so would appreciate suggestions.
> Thanks,
> Gio


I'm not sure about the top shot but I have the same reel and line but on either an 8ft cobiq rod or a 12ft surf rod. Both cast just as far so its more technique than anything else.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Gio said:


> Sounds worth a try. I am always willing to learn. I can use one of my current (non casting) leaders to try that technique. I also went ahead and made up some 6'6" leaders for casting, last night.
> Also for this setup, I will be using a 11' MH rod with a Penn SpinfisherV 8500, and 65# PP. I am not sure of test and length for the top shot, so would appreciate suggestions.
> Thanks,
> Gio


I use this exact same set-up and use the same casting technique as southern yakker and it works pretty well. I can't say casting half a stingray is easy or even works, but something like a big spanish head, chunk of blue fish or a whole mullet it works pretty well. And with a 11' rod it should make a good distance I use a 8' rod.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I use this exact same set-up and use the same casting technique as southern yakker and it works pretty well. I can't say casting half a stingray is easy or even works, but something like a big spanish head, chunk of blue fish or a whole mullet it works pretty well. And with a 11' rod it should make a good distance I use a 8' rod.


 this is the guy I learned this from and its helped me out a lot since he taught me it.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> this is the guy I learned this from and its helped me out a lot since he taught me it.


haha but you taught me how to catch fish. My casting techniques are just the bomb.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

*How to cast*

Do it like this. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgcA_BOyZuQ


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes I've actually seen that one done in person before and it's amazing. I need a to find a reel that i can actually do that with. I find slinging it with the spinning reels is better for me. Leaving excess line on the beach and run and sling. I get pretty far depending on wind condition/how long of a rod i'm using.


----------

